# Car not starting / Power locks, parking lights not working



## amitverma0101 (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a 1994 Nissan Altima GXE. (Automatic transmission with Power locks/windows/steering etc).

2 days ago, it just stopped working.

1. When I try to start it, the engine revs up, but then nothing happens. 
2. Also, the power locks on the doors, (which work even when the car is not on) have stopped working.
3.The internal light, which comes up when the doors are open, is also not coming up. The headlights are working but the parking lights are not working.

Around 2 months ago, I had experienced problem of car not starting up, and then the mechanic had replaced the distributer. (But all the other things were working last time).

Is it something to do with some loose connection to battery?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

could it be fuses?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like one of the fusible links (specifically link G) in the fuse box under the hood in the left front corner is bad. The fusible links are the the large fuse-like modules. To replace them I recommend disconnecting the battery ground because the links carry large load capacities.

Troy


----------



## amitverma0101 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot.
As I could not resolve the issue, I had to take it to the mechanic. 
And, yes, it turned out to be a blown fuse.


----------

